
Concentration of CO2 Hits Record High of 416 Ppm - rahuldottech
https://www.commondreams.org/news/2020/02/12/saddest-thing-wont-be-breaking-news-concentration-co2-hits-record-high-416-ppm
======
Donald
Not surprising. The growth rate of CO2 in the atmosphere is increasing over
time:
[https://www.esrl.noaa.gov/gmd/ccgg/trends/gr.html](https://www.esrl.noaa.gov/gmd/ccgg/trends/gr.html)

